# Joining a running club!



## Nadia Robertshaw (Oct 21, 2018)

Tomorrow, I’m hoping to join a local running club. I have no experience as a runner/jogger.

I’m just wondering are there any specific Do’s & Don’ts I should follow. Any advice will be much appreciated 

I’m currently on NovoRapid 3 x daily. Levemir 1 daily. Along with Slow Release metformin.

Thanks all in advance xxx


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Nadia.  Well done on joining and hopefully you'll enjoy and feel the benefits of doing it.  I'm assuming as you have no experience of running this will be a gentle introduction to the club?  At this stage I wouldn't start altering insulin doses until you see what's involved at the club.  Plenty of testing to see the effects on your blood glucose levels.  

In terms of exercise the effects are very individual so it involves a fair bit of trial and error.  Always carry some glucose and let the people at the club know you are diabetic and what to do/who to inform if anything happens.  See what your bg level is before you start and then decide whether to eat something or not.  Personally, below 7 and I'd have something but everyone's different.  Once you've finished remember it's possible your blood glucose levels can carry on falling for some time.  This is where testing is important.  Depending how strenuous the exercise is, how long, stress levels etc then it's also possible your blood glucose may rise but again you'll only find this out when you do it and then test and correct accordingly.  The main thing is just enjoy yourself!


----------



## Nadia Robertshaw (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks all for sharing you’re advice it’s much appreciated.

Tonight’s the night, so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## travellor (Oct 22, 2018)

Only one thing to remember.
No matter how fit, how "athletic" how unfit, how "unathletic" everyone will be screaming on everyone else.

It is a truly amazing thing to be a part of.

I'm cheering you on from here!


----------



## Nadia Robertshaw (Oct 23, 2018)

Well I made it to the running club .

I thoroughly enjoyed it, and the time flew by.

Unfortunately, due to the length of time it took me to get to the venue.
I was unable to do a blood glucose reading beforehand.

I had taken a reading prior to going tho, when I had my late lunch.
I then did a reading when I got home, my bg levels had come down slightly.

Is that about right??? I’m going to the club again on Wednesday, so hoping to be more organised.


----------



## Nadia Robertshaw (Oct 23, 2018)

Found out today my DN is a runner (coach). So she’ll be the perfect person to have advice from . She was pleased when I told her I joined a running club yesterday.

She told me to always test my blood before I start running, and not to eat a large meal beforehand. 

I have to admit, I’m looking forward to going to tomorrow evening’s session. Plus, I’m looking forward to making running part of my lifestyle


----------



## Grannylorraine (Oct 23, 2018)

well done on joining a running club.  I joined one in March and it was one of the best things I have done, we started with a specific couch to 5K programme.  Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 23, 2018)

Well done Nadia.   I don't know whereabouts you're based but parkrun do timed 5km runs ever Saturday at 9am in parks all over the UK and now worldwide.  It's free, all you do is register on the website and print off a barcode.  The events are very inclusive with all ages and abilities taking part.  You can check your progress each week on the website.

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/


----------



## Nadia Robertshaw (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for that Matt. Funnily enough my DN mention parkrun this morning, and on a notice board in the hospital were details .
I’m based in South Wales, and have been on the parkrun website already. Found the ones local to me, and all being well going to aim to do one in about 3 weeks time. I’m hoping to fit in about 6 sessions with the club beforehand in order to give myself a reasonable chance at completing a parkrun.


----------

